# Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*San Antonio Spurs (3) [54-28] vs. Dallas Mavericks (6) [50-32] *


*Schedule*

Game 1: @ San Antonio (Saturday April 18, 8:00 pm ET, ESPN)
Game 2: @ San Antonio (Monday April 20, 9:30 pm ET, TNT)
Game 3: @ Dallas (Thursday April 23, 8:30 pm ET, NBATV)
Game 4: @ Dallas (Saturday April 25, 6:00 pm ET, TNT)
Game 5*: @ San Antonio (Tuesday April 28, TBD)
Game 6*: @ Dallas (Friday May 1, TBD)
Game 7*: @ San Antonio (Sunday May 3, TBD)


More information at

www.nba.com
www.mavsmoneyball.com
www.dallasbasketball.com​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

We were down by 13 in the second quarter, Dirk just picked up his third foul and that was the turning point. Bass and Barea came into the game, providing energy, especially Barea. Not only did he make shots, he also drew two offensive fouls on Parker in the second half which took their offense completely out of rhythm.

Great win, it's been quite some time since we won a playoff game on the road.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Barea did a great job defensively against Parker in the second half and Dampier did a fabulous job on Duncan late in the fourth quarter.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> We were down by 13 in the second quarter, Dirk just picked up his third foul and that was the turning point. Bass and Barea came into the game, providing energy, especially Barea. Not only did he make shots, he also drew two offensive fouls on Parker in the second half which took their offense completely out of rhythm.
> 
> Great win, it's been quite some time since we won a playoff game on the road.


too long


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

The Mavs just got pass Spurs in the first game. I am picking the Mavs for this round.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

jinx =/


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



VeN said:


> jinx =/


He is a Rockets fan. How good can his jinx possibly be ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Game 2 tonight :yes:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Can't wait to see what the Spurs are gonna respond with. They are going to have to switch up some defenders on Josh, Dirk and JJ. Reading some Spurs blogs out there and they are none too happy with the way Pop is coaching. Hard to imagine being bad at a guy that has brought so many championships, but they are calling for his bearded little head. 

Oh the joy of not having Avery around.......


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Can't wait to see what the Spurs are gonna respond with. They are going to have to switch up some defenders on Josh, Dirk and JJ. Reading some Spurs blogs out there and they are none too happy with the way Pop is coaching. Hard to imagine being bad at a guy that has brought so many championships, but they are calling for his bearded little head.
> 
> Oh the joy of not having Avery around.......


I'm glad the two biggest Dallas blogs besides the DMN (dallasbasketball and mavsmoneyball) are usually reasonable and enjoyable. 

It's kind of bad to question Popovich, he should have earned the benefit of doubt as far as coaching and making the right adjustments. I mean this series is far from over.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Btw, I'm still laughing about this segment, good stuff:



> DONUT 6: Having said that. … if Josh Howard is going to be a threat to score 25, who is supposed to guard Dirk?
> 
> It’s be nice for SA if Bowen could check Dirk.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Greetings everyone!

Just checking in to see some familiar faces.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Stick around for the game


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



edwardcyh said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to see some familiar faces.


I knew it smelt like my grandpa just walked in here.....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



edwardcyh said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> Just checking in to see some familiar faces.


ed sighting!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

What is Dirk doing? I don't want to be harsh but... another choke job in the making?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

It's been a collective disappointing showing today, although I agree that Dirk has played especially bad, on both ends.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

He's played bad in both games this series. The man can't even grab defensive rebounds.


----------



## AciD_ReiGn (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Anyone else having a long, terrible day at work after that disgusting display last night?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Yea, just in a bad mood today.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



> "Every time he drives the lane, we have to put him on his back," Dampier told The Dallas Morning News. "The first foul has to tell him he's in for a long night."
> 
> Six of Parker's sixteen field goals came on layups, according to ESPN.com.
> 
> "My first foul Thursday night is going to put him on his back," Dampier said. "I guarantee it."


:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Well, now Parker is going to have a parade to the FT line.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Ya know, a week ago if someone had told me we would come out of San Antonio with a split, I would have been very happy with that. Now, with the history the Mavs have given us in the last 3 years, it feels like that was a let down. We have bounced back pretty well from blowout losses this year, I suppose we will see if that trend holds.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Game 3 tonight.

If any of our Dallas natives are going to the AAC, don't forget that your voice will recover in time


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Mike Fisher thinks that Dirk can't always be the good guy and I agree with that: http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1558


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

I've got Dallas winning tonight.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Sure hope so. They have been bouncing back from bad loses pretty well all year, and our home record was pretty stellar the 2nd half of the season. Then again, we are talking about the Mavs so who knows. Damp will most likely have 3 fouls within the first 5 mins of play. Book it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> Game 3 tonight.
> 
> If any of our Dallas natives are going to the AAC, don't forget that your voice will recover in time


I'll be there... and at game 4. Likely to be a pretty long weekend for yours truly.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

I didn't bother reserving my playoff seats....

Though I did renew my season tickets for next year. <--- Stupid stupid move....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Dampier is playing with as many emotions as I have ever seen him, plus Dirk has been a pleasant surprise on defense so far.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> I'll be there... and at game 4. Likely to be a pretty long weekend for yours truly.


I guess it was a blast :yay:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

and congrats also to jason terry who has just won the nba's 6th man award


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> I guess it was a blast :yay:


Yeah, that was probably the most energized I have ever seen the crowd at the AAC.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Yeah, that was probably the most energized I have ever seen the crowd at the AAC.


all the posers sitting courtside that left midway in the 3rd can do die btw


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



VeN said:


> all the posers sitting courtside that left midway in the 3rd can do die btw


Ya know.... It's hard to say... I mean, these guys are dropping large amounts of cash to see these games, and they essentially got to watch the Mavs B squad vs the Spurs B squad. I'm sure they were more than happy to see the team win in that fashion, but at the same time..... who want to pay that kind of cash to watch a D League type game? I can't way I was mad to see the crowd thinning out in the 3rd when we had a COMMANDING 40 point lead....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Ya know.... It's hard to say... I mean, these guys are dropping large amounts of cash to see these games, and they essentially got to watch the Mavs B squad vs the Spurs B squad. I'm sure they were more than happy to see the team win in that fashion, but at the same time..... who want to pay that kind of cash to watch a D League type game? I can't way I was mad to see the crowd thinning out in the 3rd when we had a COMMANDING 40 point lead....


just saying, you wouldnt see that in LA


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

3-1

Terry is shooting the ball like crap and Dirk is way too passive, yet we are winning. What a difference Josh Howard can make when he is actually showing up again, he has almost redeemed himself.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> 3-1
> 
> Terry is shooting the ball like crap and Dirk is way too passive, yet we are winning. What a difference Josh Howard can make when he is actually showing up again, he has almost redeemed himself.


ya, the mavs just got hot at the right time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Thats an uplifting sign from the Mavericks, the first game we've won all season when we shoot under 40%, just goes to show that we can take teams when our shooting is off through rebounding. Dirk played a very passive game, this was the *first *time all season he has shot less than 10 shots in a match and that shouldn't be acceptable in such a crucial game, granted we won - but Howard and Kidd aren't going to be able to have such great games all the time, Dirk is our star player and he needs to be more aggressive, especially if we move on to play the Nuggets/Hornets. 

Nice to see Josh Howard, finally, showing his worth - hasn't really had the most impressive season, but if he can kick in now it'll be nice and helpful.

Can someone tell me about this Ryan Hollins kid? 3 blocks and 8 rebounds in 19 minutes? Is he any good?

Game 5 predictions? I see Dirk going off for 30+


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



> *Dallas Mavericks' balanced act too much for Spurs' two-man show
> 
> * *10:08 PM CDT on Saturday, April 25, 2009
> 
> ...


- DMN


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

:lol:... i don't know what to say.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> 3-1
> 
> Terry is shooting the ball like crap and Dirk is way too passive, yet we are winning. *What a difference Josh Howard can make when he is actually showing up again, he has almost redeemed himself*.


love seeing talk like that on the Mavs board. i've been following Dallas in this playoffs like every other year toronto is out, and the D w/ Howard is in. he's been bringing it back to his real game that got him notoriety in the first place. 7/14 FG, 3-6 3FG, and *11-13 FT*, thats that aggressiveness & hustle defensively all you wanted to see all along. outside of game 3 Loss, he has been the MVP glue for this early Dallas PO run.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Mavs Maniac said:


> Can someone tell me about this Ryan Hollins kid? 3 blocks and 8 rebounds in 19 minutes? Is he any good?
> 
> Game 5 predictions? I see Dirk going off for 30+


Hollins can bring some energy, catch lobs (supposedly he has a 40 inch vertical) and will block shots. He is still pretty raw, but his height can make a difference depending on the situation and matchups. I think Dallas will keep him around in the offseason.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Mr. 1st Quarter scored 19 of his 28 in the second half lastnight, i know you D boys were waiting to see him step up to close out games.

Howard Bringin It Back


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

2003 vs. Portland - Mavs up 3-1
2006 vs. San Antonio - Mavs up 3-1

They both went 7.

:teacher:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



xray said:


> 2003 vs. Portland - Mavs up 3-1
> 2006 vs. San Antonio - Mavs up 3-1
> 
> They both went 7.
> ...


That Portland series was also 3-0 at one point though :evil:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Any thoughts on what the Spurs are going to bring to the table tomorrow night? I think that Saturday's loss was even more demoralizing for them than the game 3 loss. I'm not too sure what else they can throw at us, outside of having one of the best bench performances in playoff history.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



> You want the good news about being up 3-1? Or do you want the bad news about being up 3-1?
> 
> The good news: You’re up 3-1, dummy!
> 
> ...


Looking at the Mavs season, I'd be surprised if we win this game even without knowing about that trend.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Well, stats are definitely in the Spurs favor to win tonights game, and if this were the Mavs team from any of the last 5 years, I would guarantee a SA win. But I'm seeing something from this team that I have never seen before, and I think it starts with Carlisle and Kidd and has trickled down the entire team.... all the way down to a guy like Hollins. 

Not quite sure what it is, but they have this look about them. I wouldn't be surprised if we walk back across that nasty river with a few days to rest up before round 2.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Link: http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/columnists/buck_harvey/Bruuuuce__opening_farewell.html


> Buck Harvy
> MySanAntonio.com
> For old times, Bruce Bowen should bump into Josh Howard's wobbly ankle.
> Bowen should do this, naturally, with arms spread, with the wide-eyed look of an innocent. Then he should bump into Dirk Nowitzki, J.J. Barea and anyone else who passes by.


Chances are he is joking...... but not really. Classy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Link: http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/columnists/buck_harvey/Bruuuuce__opening_farewell.html
> 
> Chances are he is joking...... but not really. Classy.


This is pretty lame.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Yeh, and no 8th seed had ever beaten the #1 seed in the first round - there's another stat for you. 

I think this is a close game, but Dirk gets the Mavs over the top with an impressive performance... hopefully.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Anyone know where I can watch this game online?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Impressive first quarter, an aggresive Dirk led us to 31-20. This is what I like to see, and would love them to keep it up for a solid 48 minutes - which seems to be a rarity for the Mavericks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Come on... Let's play some D in the second half.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

what you guys think about denver? i kinda like the matchup


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Denver vs. Dallas, aka my two favourite teams in the Western Playoffs... tough. going to be a very exciting series as from the get go i chose both teams to advance, when others were favouring the Losers.

btw for old times sake... *MVP of the Mavericks 1st Round Advancement, Josh Howard.* 

played another superb all-around game tonight.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Whew.... forgot what it felt like to win a playoff series. 2006 was sooooooo long ago. 

Denver will be a different animal. They are athletic and Billups is playing some great ball.... they did sweep the regular season series, but all 4 games were pretty tight. Should be a great series. Until then... I'm just gonna enjoy this victory. It's been a while.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

and also this is jason kidd's first series win as a maverick, I bet he is enjoying it as much as I am!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

At some point during this season I couldn't imagine this team would beat anyone in the playoffs. It's been such a rollercoaster ride since, we had a lot of momentum going into this series, however there was still inconsistency and we have been disappointed so many times before that it was hard for me to think we will definitely come out on top.

Easily the fest feeling I have had about the Mavs in a long time.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

What impressed me the most is how we closed out quarters, especially the fourth quarters.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



southeasy said:


> *MVP of the Mavericks 1st Round Advancement, Josh Howard.*


Agreed but i would also like to add Dampier to that list.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



t1no said:


> What impressed me the most is how we closed out quarters, especially the fourth quarters.


Ditto.... as well as the way they could withstand the 8-10 point runs that the Spurs would go on every now and then. Carlisle would call a timeout and they would come out and build the lead right back up. The old Mavs would have folded and given the lead up.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Ditto.... as well as the way they could withstand the 8-10 point runs that the Spurs would go on every now and then. Carlisle would call a timeout and they would come out and build the lead right back up. The old Mavs would have folded and given the lead up.....


Yeah I kept thinking how many more runs can we withstand ? Is this really happening ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Haha beautiful, I agree 100%. Old Mavs would have given these leads up and crumbled, but this was a good sign.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> At some point during this season I couldn't imagine this team would beat anyone in the playoffs. It's been such a rollercoaster ride since, we had a lot of momentum going into this series, however there was still inconsistency and we have been disappointed so many times before that it was hard for me to think we will definitely come out on top.
> 
> Easily the fest feeling I have had about the Mavs in a long time.


so do I but we went 0-4 against the nuggets our second round opponents this year


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Mavs Maniac said:


> Haha beautiful, I agree 100%. Old Mavs would have given these leads up and crumbled, but this was a good sign.


You wonder if it's the coaching of Carlisle or Kidd's leadership, or the combination of the two; either way, Avery and Harris didn't have it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



xray said:


> You wonder if it's the coaching of Carlisle or Kidd's leadership, or the combination of the two; either way, Avery and Harris didn't have it.


I don't know about that. With Devin instead of Kidd it might have been a sweep.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> I don't know about that. With Devin instead of Kidd it might have been a sweep.


Ah Devin did always play Tony Parker well, thats a fair point. But looking at it - it was a 5 game victory with Kidd and thats impressive; we just officially put an end to the Spurs dynasty. And with Devin instead of Kidd, we probably would not have made it to #6 seed without the responsability, leadership and playmaking abilities Kidd provides.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

The one thing I like about kidd is that he makes key plays at the right moments


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Mavs Maniac said:


> Ah Devin did always play Tony Parker well, thats a fair point. But looking at it - it was a 5 game victory with Kidd and thats impressive; we just officially put an end to the Spurs dynasty. And with Devin instead of Kidd, we probably would not have made it to #6 seed without the responsability, leadership and playmaking abilities Kidd provides.


Yeah, I think we would have actually had homecourt advantage in the first round


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



xray said:


> You wonder if it's the coaching of Carlisle or Kidd's leadership, or the combination of the two; either way, Avery and Harris didn't have it.


There's that old man wisdom I've been looking for. You hit it right on the head, the combination of Kidd and Carlisle have made this team mentally tough. The little things.... bad calls, defensive lapses, missed shots, etc.... dont get to this team like they used to. If I had to look for the turning point in our season, it has to be when Carlisle decided to hand off the play calling to Kidd. Seems like the entire makeup of this team changed from that point on.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



knicksfan89 said:


> so do I but we went 0-4 against the nuggets our second round opponents this year


True, but all 4 games were decided by a combined 17 points, and I'm pretty sure we didn't have Josh for at least 2 of those. You know.... I have NO problem being looked at as the underdog in this series. Denver is playing some great ball right now, but I still feel like we are being underrated, even after that SA series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> Yeah, I think we would have actually had homecourt advantage in the first round


I agree that we would have won more regular season games but... remember our 67 wins season and how it turned out?
Kidd is a better fit for the Mavericks, especially if we go deep in the playoffs. Now don't get me wrong, i would love to have Harris back and play under Rick Carlisle.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



t1no said:


> I agree that we would have won more regular season games but... remember our 67 wins season and how it turned out?
> Kidd is a better fit for the Mavericks, especially if we go deep in the playoffs. Now don't get me wrong, i would love to have Harris back and play under Rick Carlisle.


See, that's the point. If we can get to the Finals with a much worse version of Devin Harris compared to today, why shouldn't we be able to be more successful with him instead of Kidd ? Devin is the better player and I think our undoing against the Warriors had a lot more to do with coaching than anything else.

If we believe that Carlisle is a better coach than Avery, and I think most of us do, we should expect to be better off with the superior player.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

you guys are giving kidd way too much credit, whereas its been the development of our role players and Josh getting his game back that has the mavs playing the best ball of season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



VeN said:


> you guys are giving kidd way too much credit, whereas its been the development of our role players and Josh getting his game back that has the mavs playing the best ball of season.


Exactly. Josh playing like he did in this series was a reminder what this team looked like a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



VeN said:


> you guys are giving kidd way too much credit, whereas its been the development of our role players and Josh getting his game back that has the mavs playing the best ball of season.


Really ? I think Kidd has played a role in both Josh getting back and the development of the bench. Yeah, maybe his play has not been spectacular, but the guys floor leadership and winning attitude has absolutely made a huge difference with this team, something Devin never had or would have developed with this team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Really ? I think Kidd has played a role in both Josh getting back and the development of the bench. Yeah, maybe his play has not been spectacular, but the guys floor leadership and winning attitude has absolutely made a huge difference with this team, something Devin never had or would have developed with this team.


Josh has been an All-Star before Kidd arrived, he hasn't made turned him into anything. Josh needed to straighten himself after some deaths in his personal environment, seeing one of his best friends in Devin getting traded, admitting the use marijuana, handing out flyers to his birthday party in the locker room after the loss during the series against the Hornets. Kidd's impact on Josh has been diminishingly low as far as getting him back on track. 

I don't understand why you think that Devin could have never developed into the player he has become in New Jersey. We can't blame Avery for holding him back, be too happy about the Kidd trade and trying to find the positives when the negatives still outway the advantages that came with acquiring Kidd. I mean I would rather have Tony Parker than Jason Kidd and Devin has been pretty close to Parker's impact level this year.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

I hear you, but I think you guys are underestimating what having a leader on this team has done. Before Kidd arrived, we had none. Dirk was not it, Avery definitely was not it, Devin wasn't it. He has changed the mindset of the team, and that has translated to play on the court.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



Ninjatune said:


> Really ? I think Kidd has played a role in both Josh getting back and the development of the bench. Yeah, maybe his play has not been spectacular, but the guys floor leadership and winning attitude has absolutely made a huge difference with this team, something Devin never had or would have developed with this team.


Im not saying dont give Kidd any cred, Im just saying when Josh is on we are a great team and we all know this. And we have been frustrated by his lack of whatever it is that made him play the way that made him an all star. Kidd provides the veteran leadership and playmaking, but Devins defence and drive were a factor in what made the team as good as it was as well. The only knocks against Devin I would say are he's a little injury prone, and his jumper was a little suspect. I would never doubt Devins attitude towards winning and honestly I dont see how anyone else could either.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> I don't understand why you think that Devin could have never developed into the player he has become in New Jersey. We can't blame Avery for holding him back, be too happy about the Kidd trade and *trying to find the positives when the negatives still outway the advantages that came with acquiring Kidd.* I mean I would rather have Tony Parker than Jason Kidd and Devin has been pretty close to Parker's impact level this year.


I would rather have Tony or Harris over Kidd but so what? You still have to give credit where it's due. All of this is a big IF... What could have or would have happened... 
We've always lacked leadership and toughness, especially in the fourth quarter and Kidd brings that. We also miss the aggressiveness Harris brought to the table when he was wearing a Mavericks jersey. I would love to have Harris back because he is the better player but i also don't want to lose the leadership Kidd brings to the table. 
I also think Kidd is the better fit for this team, Harris is mostly about isos and nothing else. We got to the finals because we overpowered teams with isos from Terry, Howard, Dirk, Harris and Stack then lost in the finals because those isos weren't working anymore.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*

Avery was high on isos, too high. Some more balance like Carlisle has implied could have worked with Devin as the point guard too. No doubt we would be playing different, I just don't think we would be less succesful.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: (3) San Antonio Spurs vs. (6) Dallas Maver*



croco said:


> Avery was high on isos, too high. Some more balance like Carlisle has implied could have worked with Devin as the point guard too. No doubt we would be playing different, I just don't think we would be less succesful.


I agree that we would be just as successful or even more successful and it all comes down to match ups. Carlisly or Avery, Harris is still a score first PG and doesn't really have a good vision or understanding of the game like Kidd does.


----------

